# Mold



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of a job I went on the other day,a woman and her daughter are living in this mess as we speak


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

That’ll buff out


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I like how clean the vanity is


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang! I’ve seen something like that behind a shower before, but…. Wow!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Here is a pic of a job I went on the other day,a woman and her daughter are living in this mess as we speak
> 
> View attachment 129835
> View attachment 129835


If that's how they keep the bathroom imagine how dank their crotches must be!?!?

Blue Waffles.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> If that's how they keep the bathroom imagine how dank their crotches must be!?!?
> 
> Blue Waffles.


The whole basement is covered in mold,the mother is depressed and unable to get downstairs and just let it go,when the toilet flushes sewage just pours out of the basement ceiling,the floor has rotted and caved in around toilet causing it to leak,it is crazy


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's bad, so bad I bet they'll tear down the entire house. Here the city comes and visit each house to evaluate and go in each room so it were the case here a max of 5 years before it can't be hidden.

Did you do any work in there? That's as serious as asbestos procedures of protection.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> That's bad, so bad I bet they'll tear down the entire house. Here the city comes and visit each house to evaluate and go in each room so it were the case here a max of 5 years before it can't be hidden.
> 
> Did you do any work in there? That's as serious as asbestos procedures of protection.


I held my breath lololololololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually you are supposed to bearing a breathing mask when dealing with certain kinds of black mold..

Was this home a rental property or were they just simply slobs??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Actually you are supposed to bearing a breathing mask when dealing with certain kinds of black mold..
> 
> Was this home a rental property or were they just simply slobs??


Lazy slobs


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Pathologically lazy slobs


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I would have called my mitigation company. Before doing any work. That entire bathroom would have to be gutted by a professional. The way that I've been taught is if just a scenario of if oh, if you were to cut that mold spread it into the house and someone else was to get sick you would be liable. No sir not in a million years out of turned around and walked right out after taking a couple of pictures. In fact I've done that multiple times.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DogGod said:


> View attachment 130032
> 
> 
> I would have called my mitigation company. Before doing any work. That entire bathroom would have to be gutted by a professional. The way that I've been taught is if just a scenario of if oh, if you were to cut that mold spread it into the house and someone else was to get sick you would be liable. No sir not in a million years out of turned around and walked right out after taking a couple of pictures. In fact I've done that multiple times.



They dont do that kind of mitigation down in Kentucky, just slap some paint on it and its all good....


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> They dont do that kind of mitigation down in Kentucky, just slap some paint on it and its all good....


Can't tell if you are joking or not...please say you are joking.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DogGod said:


> Can't tell if you are joking or not...please say you are joking.


Nope ---seriously that is what home sweet home is supposed to smell like


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> Can't tell if you are joking or not...please say you are joking.


You should see how bad they do it in Mississippi.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> They dont do that kind of mitigation down in Kentucky, just slap some paint on it and its all good....


You got that right,adjuster came and told woman they weren’t covering anything cause it had been there to long


----------

